# Salvini in with my Green Terror? Good, Bad, or Ugly



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon with one 6" Female GT, 3 3.5" pictus cats, and one 4.5" Raphael cat. I know if I add anything else, I will be stretching the limits of a 55 both with bio, and aggression. 
I found a 4-4.5" Salvini at the LFS that is being given away practically because it was all beat up and could possibly have HITH desease for $2.99. Would they get along under normal conditions, as I do not want to wreck havoc on my GT, as she is my first love. But, and that's a big but. I would like to save this fish, and give it a good home, along with giving my GT a possible tank mate that she can relate to other than the cats.

Good, bad, or just plain won't work?

Thanks

Art

P.S. I have a spare 20 gallon Hospital tank up and running. I know too small for permanent living conditions, but I would like to buy and help this fish out if I can, then find him/her a place to live. Can HITH be cured relative easily?


----------



## mattmean (Feb 9, 2012)

i say yes, salvs are fast and tough. gt's arent as mean as people like to claim either. give it a shot, especially if you can relocate them to the 20g if needed. but maybe try like 10 BA tetras at the same time. only giving ur gt 1 new fish to focus on could cause an issue.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, I put him in with my GT, and you are right, they are fast for their size. The GT keeps him/her out of her territory, and when the Salvini gets too close, chases it off. Not in an aggressive style, but just in get out of my home style. The Salvini outruns her, which is a good thing, and I don't think anyone will get hurt based on what I have seen so far.

Art

P.S. Not sure if I will keep this setup, but I did want to get the Salvini out of the LFS and get it back into shape. Looks like it had a rough few months with missing scales and a few torn fins either from the previous owner, or new home at the LFS. It was in with a Jaguar, a few JD's, a few Convicts and a couple of larger Severums. Seemed to be on the low end of the totem pole.


----------



## kasper (Feb 24, 2007)

Salvinis are supposed to get pretty mean...once its healthy and an inch or two larger keep a close eye on your GT.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't plan on keeping the Salvini once it gets healthy. I have heard and read too many bad things to put my Green Terror at jepardy.

Thanks for the tip

Art


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

i have a 3 inch female sal in my 125 and she picks on my 10 inch gt. she sneaks up from behind him and nips him. drives the gt nuts because he cant catch her


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

irondan said:


> i have a 3 inch female sal in my 125 and she picks on my 10 inch gt. she sneaks up from behind him and nips him. drives the gt nuts because he cant catch her


My female is an absolute killer, too; exhibits exactly the same behavior. Perfect ambush predator: Darts out, shreds the tail, darts away. Especially at night.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, its been about a week now, and the Salvini is getting healthier (scales growing back), and still no aggression towards my GT, although stands its ground a tad more. The female GT continues to move the Salvini out of her spot even with that said, and will go after the Salvini if out in the open and in the mood, although not with thoughts of killing or injuring it. (just keeping things honest) My guess, once the Salvini gets a little bigger, plus healthier, it might not be so quick to run, but I won't probably be keeping it to that stage. 
I rescued it, and I am only trying to get it back to 100% in both color and health before selling it or rehoming it (Salvini).

Art


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Salvinis are tough for their size but like all fish an inch difference or so can determine maturity and strength. My top salvini has a larger jack dempsey moved to other side of tank. Green Terrors might be a tad more agressive than most central americans. See my forum where i ask others for their insight of 4-7 inch category and 8-12 inch category.


----------

